# How many fish in your freshwater tank?



## loveaquarium (Oct 29, 2010)

How many fish in your freshwater tank?
I have 6 small spotted Corys and 5 Zebra Danios with 10 plant.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hmmm.......4 in my 29gal (Platies and Gouramis), about 75 in my 75gal (various livebearers), about 30 livebearers in one of my 125gal, and about 40 (angels, various tetras) in my other 125gal.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

In my planted 10gs over the years I routinely had a stable population of about 30 live bearers with about 6 or so reproducing adults.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

210g-56-60 fish
52g - 20 fish
45H- 30 fish
40B- 10 fish all food
29g- 2 fish, 200+ fry


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

10g

7 fish
2 Mollies (1 Black and 1 Gold Dusk), 3 Albino Cories, a Dojo Loach, and an African Dwarf Frog (technically not a fish *#3)

and I stopped counting how many different live plants... maybe a dozen or so, of all different kinds (Ferns, Swords, Aponogetons, etc.)


----------



## *Angie* (Sep 29, 2010)

I have a 33gal tank. We've pretty much just started stocking it, so far we have 4 cherry barbs and 2 golden gouramis. And 9 live plants.

Not sure at this point what other fish we'll be adding. I'd like a small school (5-6?) of neons, and a couple of loaches. The loaches are frustrating me, though. I want to have at least 2, possibly 3. My local fish place has clown loaches and weather loaches all the time, and if I'm lucky enough to get to them on time, kuli loaches. The clowns get too big, the weathers are just ugly and the kulis are nearly impossible to actually purchase. Ugh! I want something that will root/dig around in our sand substrate, and loaches are the only thing our store carries that will do that.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats a question that is hard for me to answer in most of my tanks, The 220 is in the process of being changed over to rainbows, but there is 47 cories, 5 loaches, 5 bristlenose, and 2 clown plecos.
the 90 has about 25 victorians and afras with a few females holding at the moment.
55
2 hippo salmon points, 5 P. nicholsi, 7 afras, 2 peppered cories, 1 dirftwood cat, and 2 small plecos.
55. 15 victorians
55 30 bristlenose and fry, 15 cories, 17 victorian growouts

I'm not gonna add all the tanks as it would take me half the night to list them.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

In my favorite tank (30 gallon) I have one fish, a pumkinseed. And lots of plants. I have already bought him a 90gal tank that I'll be setting up soon.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

susankat said:


> I'm not gonna add all the tanks as it would take me half the night to list them.


And here I was looking forward to a complete answer from you....knowing how many you have


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

2 bala sharks, 5 tiger barbs, 3 pearl danios, 6 bloodfin tetras, 5 panda corys, 5 dwarf neon rainbows, 3 BNP, 3 turquiose ranibows, 10 amano shrimp in my 90 gallon


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

mk4gti said:


> 2 bala sharks, 5 tiger barbs, 3 pearl danios, 6 bloodfin tetras, 5 panda corys, 5 dwarf neon rainbows, 3 BNP, 3 turquiose ranibows, 10 amano shrimp in my 90 gallon


Wow, them barbs don't like shrimp cocktail?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

jrman83 said:


> And here I was looking forward to a complete answer from you....knowing how many you have


You do want me to type a newsletter on that don't you. I'll have to go into the fish room and write up a list of what is in what, then I'll post it just for you. Soon though not at the moment. Getting a couple tanks ready for some new bristlenose.


----------



## Cole (Aug 18, 2010)

6.6 gallon tank, 2 otos and about 40 RCS.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Lol they are amano shrimp they range in size from 1.5 to 2 inches, most of the shrimp are bigger than the barbs.


----------

